# Reg. Infantry soldier's life



## GUNN (10 Apr 2006)

I'm thinking of joining up with the Reg. forces as an infantry soldier. I was reading the DND website, about the pay, benefits, etc., etc., and it said that you get 25 vacation days per year, after 5 years. Well it got me thinking, I live in Toronto and there's really no close base aside from Meaford. If I were placed in Alberta or Quebec or some place like that, would that mean that the only times I get to go back to Toronto would be on holidays and vacation days? How's it work? Do you pretty much live on the base the entire time and make it home when you get your vacation or weekends? That'd be fine for a few years, but I'd figure that I'd get to missing my family and friends if I could only see them a few times a year. Does the reg. forces work through the more local armories at all? And while living on base, what kind of things do you do on a regular basis? - day in the life type thing? Thanks.


----------



## Glorified Ape (10 Apr 2006)

Use the search function - there are quite a few threads discussing exactly what you want to know. 

For starters, check here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2006)

While I assume that the Mods will move your question to a more suitable location, and that the _Search_ function will answer most of your questions, I will add the following, regarding missing your family......

It may seem odd to "outsiders," but you _will_ find early in your career that the army has become your family. Yes, the links to "home" will always be there, but as you develop friendships and relationships within the military and amongst the places you frequent during off-duty time, you will focus more closely upon wherever you are posted.

As your career develops and associations expand through postings, the "family" spreads across the country and around the world.

If you're posted to Petawawa, you can get home weekends if you wish. And as a minor point, don't be too dismissive of the 20- and 25-days annual leave until you've seen what most civilian organizations offer (2-weeks in the summer, and some holiday long-weekends is not uncommon)

(of course, in my loving family, my Dad dropped me off in front of the Recruiters long, long ago, saying "if you're not going to school, you're not staying here....so _get!_   Perhaps it was a wee bit easier to sever those family links)


----------



## muffin (10 Apr 2006)

Don't forget about "Special" and "Short" Leave as well. I find that my hubby's 25 days of leave is really more like 35-40 some years! I am a Public Servant and I get 15 days leave each year. Goes to 20 after 8. And we are not allwed to be given "a day off if the boss wants to". I don't think the military leave is that bad at all!

muffin


----------



## foerestedwarrior (11 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Don't forget about "Special" and "Short" Leave as well. I find that my hubby's 25 days of leave is really more like 35-40 some years! I am a Public Servant and I get 15 days leave each year. Goes to 20 after 8. And we are not allwed to be given "a day off if the boss wants to". I don't think the military leave is that bad at all!
> 
> muffin



Ya, I think I took about 40 days leave last year. Half the time I would go back to work after I take a Friday off to make a long weekend, and i get given my leave pass back, unsigned......my boss is good like that.....


----------

